# Printer Unable to Print PDF



## spyro333 (Nov 9, 2009)

We just purchased an HP P2055dn lasejet printer and have set it up on a network. The printer is unable to print PDFs from one of our machine, an older laptop running on Windows 2000. It can print any other documents but PDFs. Does anyone know what the problem is? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I'd have to be looking at drivers first, since that's the difference here. Did you look into a different PDF reader to see if it's a problem with the application that's actually printing the PDF file?


----------

